# New XD 9 Sub Compact



## Barryd (Mar 15, 2009)

I just picked up a new sub compact yesterday. Have not fired it as yet. Was wondering about replacing the standard 3 dot sight with either night or Fiber Optic sights. My eyes are not what they used to be.
Any recommendations?
Also some other models of the XD come with a thumb safety. Could this be added to the sub compact?

Thanks 
Barry


----------

